# Stevia



## GardenSpots (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone know if you can give Stevia to rabbits? I am harvesting leaves for drying and I am wondering if I could give the stems/flowers/small leaves to my bunny? 

Stevia is the herb that is now on the market as an alternative to sugar. It is very sweet if you chew the leaves. Thanks


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 20, 2013)

I wouldn't personally. I read a lab study on stevia use on rats and it caused sterility. Now that was probably with them eating a concentrated form of it but since not a lot is known about the long term effects of stevia yet and since there are so many other safe herbs to give, I would not. Having said that, maybe an occasional flower or leaf would be ok but I'm not sure about that either.


----------

